# Premier Inn



## furball (7 Jan 2018)

It looks as though Premier Inn have twigged that cyclists are looking for bike friendly accommodation so it's now a marketing campaign
https://www.premierinn.com/gb/en/why/bike-friendly.html

They also get a bit cocky and offer tips for cyclists.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (7 Jan 2018)

Will be off in a while to spend most of my week in a Premier. No bike though.


----------



## Brandane (7 Jan 2018)

Travelodge are also good for cyclists. Not sure if they have any official policy as such, but I have never had a problem with taking a clean bike into a room, and I have stayed in quite a few.


----------



## Profpointy (7 Jan 2018)

Quite amusing that the tips include "what to pack in your ruksack". For all that it is a good thing, and quite clever marketing as premier inns are likely underused on weekends. A win-win as they say


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Jan 2018)

If you pre book enough in advance they are excellent Value too. £29 a night mostly. The only downside I have come across are a lot of them are used by Road Worker/Builders in the SE travelling from all over the UK. Nothing particularly wrong with that other than the smell of takeaways, mud, and busy bar etc. The main thing they make it hard to catch a bargain Mon-Thurs as they must block book them way in advance.

Always clean tidy and fairly well equipped. Only criticism would be no empty fridge and most of them are really hot. They are everything Travelodge should have been and have left them behind. Even re-modelled Travelodges feel like a blat back to the 90's


----------



## Slick (7 Jan 2018)

Hugh Manatee said:


> Will be off in a while to spend most of my week in a Premier. No bike though.


I feel your pain as I can spend the odd week in there and find the menu can get a bit samey after a while. 

I started a thread about taking my bike in to the Premier Inn some time ago which even included a couple of pictures, if memory serves. There's a few who make claims then mutter under their breath when you try to make use of their claim but they are genuinely very welcoming to cyclists. Birmingham did offer to store my bike in a locked room behind reception but didn't bat an eye when I insisted on taking it to my room.


----------



## Slick (7 Jan 2018)




----------



## mjr (7 Jan 2018)

Brandane said:


> Travelodge are also good for cyclists. Not sure if they have any official policy as such, but I have never had a problem with taking a clean bike into a room, and I have stayed in quite a few.


They do but don't publicise it as well as Premier Inn.

Beware that "hub by Premier Inn" don't allow bikes. Their central London ones suggest you lock up on the street outside!


----------



## Drago (7 Jan 2018)

Fair play to Premier Inn. Apart from the advertising it costs them little or nothing. The only downside is having to share a bed with Lenny Henry.


----------



## subaqua (7 Jan 2018)

Drago said:


> Fair play to Premier Inn. Apart from the advertising it costs them little or nothing. The only downside is having to share a bed with Lenny Henry.



It seems Dawn French twigged that too.


----------



## jay clock (7 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5107552, member: 259"]ln fairness, there's not enough space for a bike (or anything else really!) in them. The beds are still good though, which I do like about Premier Inn.[/QUOTE]
my experience of Premier Inns is huge rooms. Even the Shoreditch one was a decent size

and they are great with bikes


----------



## Cycleops (7 Jan 2018)

These budget hotels are almost as good the ones you do bird in in Norway.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jan 2018)

I wouldn't knock them. Its a big step forward for cycle touring. If only trains could see the same business sense.


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jan 2018)

Fair play to them, though I did note this:

"We welcome clean bikes with dirt-free tyres"

What sort of bike tour is that going to have been?

Though as long as they can offer secure stowage I'd be happy - I wouldn't want to muck up a room/carpet.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Fair play to them, though I did note this:
> 
> "We welcome clean bikes with dirt-free tyres"
> 
> What sort of bike tour is that going to have been?


One where you clean your bike in a Premier Inn car park... ?


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jan 2018)

ColinJ said:


> One where you clean your bike in a Premier Inn car park... ?


You lick your tyres clean Colin?

As I say I'd be happy if they would just plonk it somewhere secure.

I'd feel a bit uncomfortable taking one of my tourers into a room. And nice of them to just ask me not to ride it down the corridors, but to tell the truth I wouldn't even like to wheel one across carpet.


----------



## Ian H (7 Jan 2018)

If you stuck mostly to tarmac, your tyres aren't going to be dirtier than the shoes of other guests.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jan 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> You lick your tyres clean Colin?
> 
> As I say I'd be happy if they would just plonk it somewhere secure.
> 
> I'd feel a bit uncomfortable taking one of my tourers into a room. And nice of them to just ask me not to ride it down the corridors, but to tell the truth I wouldn't even like to wheel one across carpet.


TBH - I saw that advert and the first thing I thought was "_What about dirty bikes?_"!


----------



## mjr (7 Jan 2018)

Ian H said:


> If you stuck mostly to tarmac, your tyres aren't going to be dirtier than the shoes of other guests.


Aye. I just spray the tyres from a recently-refilled water bottle and that's been good enough for various hotels so far. Stood the bike on paper or a bag when it's been especially wet.


----------



## Brains (7 Jan 2018)

Prose on the website written by an American

_"2. If you have a trunk-mounted bike rack, make sure the bikes don’t obscure registration plates or lights as it’s against the law."_

My "trunk" has 'POSH' written on it!


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Jan 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Though as long as they can offer secure stowage I'd be happy - I wouldn't want to muck up a room/carpet.



Same here, and there would be some practical difficulties in getting a bike into the room at the last two Premier Inns I stayed in.

One was in a tower block with a small lift, and the other room was reached via a long corridor which included two, or it might have been three, short flights of stairs.

It's true to say a bike tyre need not be any dirtier than your shoes, but you would need to wipe the full circumference of both tyres.

And your shoes don't have oily metal bits and bits that stick out which could scrape paintwork.


----------



## Slick (7 Jan 2018)

I used both Aberdeen Dyce and Birmingham longbridge for taking my bike to a Premier Inn. In Aberdeen I cycled some of the Formartine & Buchanan Way which included a number of mucky diversions because of the work on the bypass, and in Birmingham I cycled the few miles to work using the canal paths then explored the route to Stratford at night. In both places I was able to get the bike to my room without causing damage or offence which is more than some guest's without bike's could say. 

https://www.aberdeenshire.gov.uk/pa...routes/formartine-and-buchan-way-route-cards/


----------



## Slick (7 Jan 2018)

Forgot about Dartford as well, which is a shame because they were particularly helpful.


----------



## User10119 (7 Jan 2018)

Premier Inn have been bike-friendly as long as I can remember - and I've been an occasional but regular punter of theirs for 5 or 6 years - and ran a bike-based marketing campaign at least a couple of years back.; I remember getting sent a link to it by the mate of mine who (several years ago) used to work in their marketing department and who therefore maintained a professional interest in their campaigns even after leaving. The Cubs and I usually have a Premier Inn mini-break (sans vélo) at least once a year (favourites include the Gate at Newcastle, the Cathdral in Birmingham and Lauriston Place in E'boro) and I've shared a PI room with a bike in whilst on Silly Gigging Adventures in Edinburgh, Newcastle (at least two different hotels there) and Aberdeen, that I remember - there may have been others. A couple of places have offered secure storage if it was wanted and everywhere has been happy for the bike to go in the room.


----------



## Sixmile (8 Jan 2018)

I've used Premier Inn for a few family cycling holidays last year. Their hotel in Lisburn is at the end of a traffic free 20 mile ride from the Jordanstown, through Belfast, along the Lagan river and is fantastic for family riding. They let us store our bikes and trailer in the downstairs meeting room as they said they had no other storage. The Premier Inn we used in Chester let us store trailer and bikes in our room. I've yet though to arrive at any hotel or b&b which didn't accommodate bike storage.


----------



## byegad (8 Jan 2018)

It's a business model that is doing no favours to Youth Hostels. The very definitely last three times I stayed in a hostel I came away each time with a humdinger of a cold. The idea of sharing bedrooms, which this particular hostel specialises in, with up to 8 to a dormitory, means I'll never use another.


----------



## Ticktockmy (8 Jan 2018)

Youth Hostals are a lost cause in England these days, the days when you could just turn up and get a cheap bed for the night are over in most cases, only seem to be interested in school parties or groups. On I two occasions I was turned away from hostels because they had a school party using the Hostel which was in one case only 6 children and two teachers, I have resigned myself to Travel Lodge or premuim Inn or B&B which are becoming more expensive than travel lodge or Premuim inn.


----------



## oldwheels (8 Jan 2018)

I mostly use Dumbarton and Aberdeen North Anderson Drive Premier Inn. Not cheap especially when I am there during the week. Anything from £50 to £90 per night but then I am not paying out of my own pocket. This does not include food and the menu in Aberdeen has gone downhill. Carvery and lump it tho' the staff are friendly. If I have my bike I ask for a ground floor room but have managed to get one up in the lift. Too many fire doors to negotiate can be a problem. I have never found anything less than £49.00 per night. Makes sense for at least 2 people but I am on my own always. While they are friendly enough at reception negotiating the various obstacles can be awkward.


----------



## Brandane (8 Jan 2018)

What we need is some cheap and cheerful chains of budget hotels similar to those in France. If I thought I could get a warm but basic, clean room without having to book weeks in advance, then I would probably be a much more frequent cycle tourist. I love going to France where I have never had a problem turning up in any reasonable sized town and finding a room at Ibis Budget (formerly Etap), Formule 1, Premiere Classe, Campanile, etc.. All of them have been cycle friendly in that they allow bikes in rooms. All reasonably priced too, normally in the region of 40 to 60 Euros per room per night.
I have had the odd bad experience in some of the more industrial areas where budget hotels are used as workies hostels and they are a bit worse for wear.


----------



## Slick (8 Jan 2018)

Brandane said:


> What we need is some cheap and cheerful chains of budget hotels similar to those in France. If I thought I could get a warm but basic, clean room without having to book weeks in advance, then I would probably be a much more frequent cycle tourist. I love going to France where I have never had a problem turning up in any reasonable sized town and finding a room at Ibis Budget (formerly Etap), Formule 1, Premiere Classe, Campanile, etc.. All of them have been cycle friendly in that they allow bikes in rooms. All reasonably priced too, normally in the region of 40 to 60 Euros per room per night.
> I have had the odd bad experience in some of the more industrial areas where budget hotels are used as workies hostels and they are a bit worse for wear.


The workies are the bread and butter of some of these places Monday to Friday and can generate a right few quid between food and the bar. It's not their fault if that cash is not fed back in to the business and can sometimes be a sign of deeper issues.


----------



## Brandane (8 Jan 2018)

[QUOTE 5109563, member: 259"]Brandane's after an even cheaper long distance option like you get in a
France, which are great for motorway and touring slogs.[/QUOTE]
That's about the sum of it - but they are also more widely available in France so you can usually go touring "on spec". Not the case in the UK - I wouldn't take a chance on being able to find a reasonably priced place to stay in the UK when you only start looking in the late afternoon!


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2018)

Brandane said:


> That's about the sum of it - but they are also more widely available in France so you can usually go touring "on spec". Not the case in the UK - I wouldn't take a chance on being able to find a reasonably priced place to stay in the UK when you only start looking in the late afternoon!


@Littgull got stung like that last year when riding back oop north on his new touring bike!


----------



## subaqua (8 Jan 2018)

Brandane said:


> What we need is some cheap and cheerful chains of budget hotels similar to those in France. If I thought I could get a warm but basic, clean room without having to book weeks in advance, then I would probably be a much more frequent cycle tourist. I love going to France where I have never had a problem turning up in any reasonable sized town and finding a room at Ibis Budget (formerly Etap), Formule 1, Premiere Classe, Campanile, etc.. All of them have been cycle friendly in that they allow bikes in rooms. All reasonably priced too, normally in the region of 40 to 60 Euros per room per night.
> I have had the odd bad experience in some of the more industrial areas where budget hotels are used as workies hostels and they are a bit worse for wear.




The Etap and the formule 1 in Barking were used for “ sleeping” by the hour ... not all the rooms but several ... I had a few friends who used it when visiting excel and were horrified ...


----------



## Ticktockmy (8 Jan 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> Crikey. Youth hostels, there's a blast from the past. Sheet sleeping bags. Getting your card stamped. Eccentric wardens, bordering on the deranged. Chores allotted by said eccentric wardens: "I want you to clean the lane between here and the village".


Some years now since they binned the Jobs, and no need for the Sheet sleeping bags these days. More like a hotel with small rooms for just a few people. Some even have a bar. And few and far apart now. Some how a few old ones have clung onkile Tanners hatch etc


----------



## PaulSB (9 Jan 2018)

Having spent too many nights in both Premier Inn and Travelodge I avoid them like the plague. I never found either to be especially comfortable or to give me a good night’s sleep. As for the food? Over priced, usually over cooked and very limited in choice.

Saying that when we went Travelodge Bethnal Green for Ride London 2017 it was rammed with cyclists and reception didn’t bat an eyelid. Price wise they’ve caught on and for the same weekend a two night stay has risen by +£100.


----------



## mjr (9 Jan 2018)

PaulSB said:


> Having spent too many nights in both Premier Inn and Travelodge I avoid them like the plague. I never found either to be especially comfortable or to give me a good night’s sleep. As for the food? Over priced, usually over cooked and very limited in choice.
> 
> Saying that when we went Travelodge Bethnal Green for Ride London 2017 it was rammed with cyclists and reception didn’t bat an eyelid. Price wise they’ve caught on and for the same weekend a two night stay has risen by +£100.


The food is to be avoided, yes. Usually there's somewhere better nearby, even if only a chain pub also reheating Brakes or similar but more competently.

They've used demand-reactive pricing for years, haven't they? One the draw is made, RideLondon weekend prices may drop a bit as early flexible bookers cancel after not winning a place.


----------



## Profpointy (9 Jan 2018)

mjr said:


> The food is to be avoided, yes. Usually there's somewhere better nearby, even if only a chain pub also reheating Brakes or similar but more competently.
> 
> They've used demand-reactive pricing for years, haven't they? One the draw is made, RideLondon weekend prices may drop a bit as early flexible bookers cancel after not winning a place.



Re: food in premier inn / trsvelodge. Breakfasts are excellent in both. Travelodge food in the evening is edible, and premier inn somewhat better, but I'd be going out for curry or whatever either way. Premier in is quite a lot nicer to stay in and sit in the bar in - the bars often being reasonably pub like. Whether the extra niceness is worth the premium depends on the rate on any particular day. Usually in london on a weekend I'm not willing to pay the extra as it'll cover a meal out and I'm not spending much time in the room. In the week, when I'm there to work, then I'll pay the extra within reason - though it does help that I'm not paying !


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Jan 2018)

Blue Hills said:


> Fair play to them, though I did note this:
> 
> "We welcome clean bikes with dirt-free tyres"
> 
> ...



Take some black bin bags and ‘bag’ each wheel (either on or off the bike) then carry the bike in. This may be problematic when touring solo as your bike will be loaded up - unless you’re like Geoff Capes. If there’s two of you it’s easier, one stays with luggage while other carries their stuff in and vice versa.


----------



## Hedgemonkey (27 Jan 2018)

Tbh, if it was a choice between YHA and a motel type accommodation, I'd still do the YHA, as they tend not to be on an intersection of 2 or 3 major roads, more seem to be a nice rural location and still have a little of that quirky 1950's CTC thing which I kind of like . If you are touring alone, there is normally some like minded soul to have a matter with too.
Also if I've been out mtbing anywhere in the UK I very much doubt most Premier inns would even be happy with the mud monster being in the car park never mind the room.;-)
But it's all a step in the right direction.


----------



## BalkanExpress (14 Feb 2018)

User13710 said:


> I once spent a long weekend at Holmbury St Mary youth hostel (with a singing group, nothing to do with cycling). I believe it was the first purpose-built youth hostel, in the 1930s, and I think it is listed. The main communal room has a classic 1930s painted frieze depicting earnest ramblers and cyclists, including a tandem - unfortunately it has been clumsily painted around at some point. There were lots of old games hanging on the wall, including a Cycle Touring Bagatelle board. The building looks like a prison block, and as I remember it was low on creature comforts, but it is in a very beautiful setting in the woods. Lots of good mtb routes from the front door.
> 
> View attachment 390838
> 
> ...



Those pictures bring back memories! I was in the scouts in Morden and so spent many a wet winter Saturday night in either Holmbury or Tanners.


----------



## Slick (14 Feb 2018)

Maybe not quite as keen to stay at the PI after the dispatches programme the other night.


----------



## Slick (14 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5151415, member: 259"]Links?[/QUOTE]
Mm, I'll have a look but basically it was the pressure on the cleaning team which meant they were using guests used towels to clean the toilet then the other surfaces.


----------



## Slick (14 Feb 2018)

I know not everyone will click on every link, so a few here for you to choose including the channel 4 one. 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=d...droid-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Slick (14 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5151422, member: 259"]Not good. But i suppose if they were still washing them on a boil wash it would be fine. But I'm no expert[/QUOTE]
I certainly don't fancy it, and the obvious next question is what else are they cutting on? I know that's a cheap dig but relevant none the less. I also think it showed some unsavoury employment practices.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Feb 2018)

Oh dear. I have 2 nights next week in a PI booked and paid for.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Feb 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> Those pictures bring back memories! I was in the scouts in Morden and so spent many a wet winter Saturday night in either Holmbury or Tanners.




1st Morden


----------



## mjr (15 Feb 2018)

oldwheels said:


> Oh dear. I have 2 nights next week in a PI booked and paid for.


More questions than answers, though. How many PIs are cleaned by ISS, the firm in the channel4 exposé? Do PI's directly-employed cleaners do similar things? Are the other big chains like travelodge, Accor, IHG and so on doing similar things? Would you really be able to tell if a small hotel owner was abusing their workers unless they were as overt as Basil Fawlty? And why doesn't channel4 repeat Dispatches?


----------



## Slick (15 Feb 2018)

User said:


> Sorry - but that's just poor practice on the part of the cleaning team. There is no excuse for doing that.


I can't argue with that, but if there is an impossible time scale how do they expect the team to hit their target without cutting corners? 

I worked in construction for years, and large parts of the pay system is set up to reward the roughest most useless operatives on the site, very few care about real quality really.


----------



## BalkanExpress (15 Feb 2018)

ianrauk said:


> 1st Morden



16th


----------



## Andrew_P (15 Feb 2018)

Also how many did the Channel 4 team have to go under cover in to find this example? Number one brand in sector gets attacked my "undercover" media.

The practices with time are pretty awful and replicated with their other brands, as do the like of Ladi and Lidl so I have heard paid for 7.5 work for 9 type of thing.

I am booked in one tomorrow, the only problem I have ever had and it was worst in December is them not being able to remove the stink of Lynx/Perfume/Spray deodorant of the previous person despite opening all the windows etc. and a good 6 hours had passed. Every time this has happened they are happy to let me switch rooms, the main complaint they get is this, and smokers or vape left overs in the rooms apparently.

They are very clever because I am not over keen on the Premier "Fragrance" but everything has it. From the detergent to the cleaners used even the deodoriser its quite clever because you are not aware of it when in there but smell your clothes later especially if you have just flung straight on their desk\chair etc.


----------

